# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  NEW!!! ezTool Calculator V 1.11 by uaSIM Dongle Released.

## mohamed73

*NEW!!! ezTool Calculator V 1.11 by uaSIM Dongle Released.* *NEW!!! ezTool Calculator V 1.11 by uaSIM Dongle Released.*     *Change Log:* 
V 1.11  *Introducing:* 
- *Online Unlock Services by IMEI Inc. by UnlockByLogs.com*
- *Click Button "Buy Credits" to Buy "uaCredits"*  *First 20 uaSIM Dongle Registrations will get 10 uaCredits FREE!!!*  *INFO: Before using "Online Unlock Services by IMEI Inc. by UnlockByLogs.com" make sure you have "uaCredits".*  *NOTE: uaSIM Dongle need to Register to use Free and Paid Services. * 
To Register your uaSIM Card, you need to enter the Printed Serial on your uaSIM Card. 
Like in this picture:    *Like Us on  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]** Follow Us on  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *Requirements:* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] PS/SC Card Reader (i.e Any usb card reader/dongle you use)
Internet Connection (Dial-Up, Cable Internet, Broadband DSL) 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
More Info about uaSIM Dongle
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Stay tuned......
For upcoming updates on ezTools uaSIM Dongle.

----------

